# New Guide Service in Chile



## escapetochile (Feb 27, 2013)

Big news for 2013 - Escape will be offering full service, all inclusive kayak tours and clinics led by some of the best kayakers in the world (DEMSHITZ). The guided tours and instructional clinics will utilize the Trancura Puesco resort in Puesco, Curarrehue, Chile, as our base, and it is just 40 minutes from Pucon. It is important to note that our services are not limited to Class V paddlers. This is a great opportunity for boaters comfortable on Class III/IV whitewater to progress their skills with great instructors on some of the country's best whitewater. These trips are designed for those who want to be closer to the rivers rather than closer to the disco. However, we will offer a "Pucon Party Shuttle" on the weekends so you can unleash the party animal inside of you. 

Although each week's tour is limited to 4, the base at Puesco can accommodate many many more, and the doors are open to all kayakers looking for a refuge on the banks of the mighty Puesco, home of Stage II of the Whitewater Grand Prix. Shuttle services, affordable cabin lodging, camping and full bar/restaurant will be open all season. The river is literally in the back yard. Come and check it out in November and December when the levels around here are prime!

LJ Groth
[email protected]
http://facebook.com/turismoescape


----------

